# North Central Indiana



## jef46614 (Apr 15, 2013)

A guy real near me claims to have found 20+ shrooms this past monday in this area, so i'm going out this weekend. It seems early, but why not.


----------



## leonlafever (Apr 9, 2013)

I hunt just north of Muncie and I didn't find anything 2 days ago. I'm planning on looking again this weekend too.


----------



## bob morely (Apr 23, 2013)

Jeff, where are you located. I'm in kokomo and hav been watchn a spot of mine that has 40-50 but are all real small the biggest of em are 2.5 inches today. They didn't grow any from mon to Wednesday but after a little sun today thu are showing a decent growth so I'm thinkn fri thru sun is gonna be out real start here.


----------



## dgrostefon (Apr 27, 2013)

Hi, I live on Lake Freeman in Monticello just at the Edge of Carroll and White Co. I went out this morning and did not see any. If anyone has a good idea of when they think they'll be up in this area
, I'd love to know, Thanks!
Doug


----------



## hamiltoncountyshroomer (Apr 28, 2013)

Checked yesterday for about 30 min. Nothing. Waiting on the lilac in my front yard to bloom.


----------



## oscar (Apr 28, 2013)

hey guys im just north of you... small grays under my apple trees, yey


----------



## dgrostefon (Apr 27, 2013)

A small score in White/Carroll County. Thank you sunshine!!


----------



## dgrostefon (Apr 27, 2013)

I just tried to upload a picture of a small batch of Grays to the forum. If I click on the X, it works for me. See if you can open the image. Doug


----------

